# Ultrastar 0.7 released



## feivel (1. November 2009)

ULTRASTAR Download

und wie kostenlos zum download wie gewohnt..ich werd das mal testen und mit der jetzigen aktuellen ultrastar deluxe version vergleichen.


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

Die originalen Ultrastar versionen kommen niemals an den Deluxe Mod heran ^^


----------



## feivel (2. November 2009)

habe es gestern getestet, ein paar sachen gefallen mir ganz gut..aber bei videos gibts immer mal wieder ein zwischendurchruckeln..die deluxe variante ist schon noch besser,

immerhin in der neuen klassikvariante ein audiorepeater, aber der ist noch buggy...
aber vielleicht kann hier am code ein wenig für die deluxe variante abgeschaut werden.


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

Bald kommt auch der neue Deluxemod und der ist jetzt schon sehr stable. Kannst ja auch mal kompilieren


----------



## feivel (2. November 2009)

ich warte noch..aber auf den freue ich mich schon.
nachdem jetzt nach dem testen der 0.7er wieder nichts für mich ist


----------

